
This Miracle Fuel Has a Few Problems - IntronExon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-05/california-should-focus-on-electric-cars-not-hydrogen-fuel
======
DrScump
This misses the point that hydrogen is not only zero-emission (aside from
water vapor) but it can be produced using excess electricity from any source
(solar, hydro, nuclear), allowing excess electricity to be "saved" in a form
readily usable by vehicles.

